
VMware: We're gonna patent hot-swapping your VMs' host OS - protomyth
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/02/vmware_files_patent_os_hot_swaps/
======
moondev
"the first crack at designing an solution for containers that looks like it's
actually ready to be used by grown ups.

Google is not a grown-up?

"And containers don't migrate to another host as easily as VMs.

Really?

